# Send Us Your Contact Info



## GB (Sep 7, 2005)

We have a very special community here at DC in that we really do care about each other. Anytime someone does not check in for an extended period of time our members get worried. With that in mind, the Administrators here have decided to start a private contact list. This is completely voluntary and all information will be kept confidential. If you would like to submit your contact info to us then please send a PM to either Kitchenelf, MJ, or myself and we will add any info you send to our list. This way if something happens then we can call or mail you to make sure everything is OK.

Again this is completely voluntary. Only send us info if you would like to be on the list.


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2005)

great idea !! sending mine now


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 7, 2005)

Sent mine last night to MJ.......Awesome Idea!  When Crewsk comes back we'll have to let her know too.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

K MJ release if you wish


----------



## MJ (Sep 7, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> K MJ release if you wish


Your info has been added to the list Tancowgirl.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you!!  May I never be lost again....


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2005)

tan... i''m always lost lmao


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm so happy you all are doing this!  My info is in!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

we would make a good pair Middie....hehe......oh wait.....yep we would


----------



## mudbug (Sep 18, 2005)

geebs, I think you already have mine.  Let me know if you lost it.


----------



## GB (Sep 19, 2005)

I actually did lose it Mudbug. When my palm pilot died I lost all the addresses I ever had. I hate relying on technology sometimes


----------



## mudbug (Sep 19, 2005)

Me too!  Will PM you.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 19, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> tan... i''m always lost lmao


 
     Very funny, middie!!  I have sent my info. to kitchenelf.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 2, 2005)

I am sure you have Barbara and Mine let me know if you don't !

What would you do without a "MAIDRITE"?
I Guess I better not disappear, well not until KitchenElf reads this at Least !


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

It just wouldn't be the same around here without you and Barbara, Maidrite!!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 2, 2005)

Good Cause unless we get the Boot we ain't going no where!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 2, 2005)

Maidrite,
You two better not go anywhere    We'd be lost...
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Oct 2, 2005)

I just found this thread!
Middie has my cell #. She can give it to you if you ever need it.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm sending mine along to y'all!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I Guess I better not disappear, well not until KitchenElf reads this at Least !



Oh, I do believe this is even worse maidrite!!!  geez, I don't know if I've made a typo!!!  Hopefully not!  hahahahha - you're too funny maidrite.


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 4, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Oh, I do believe this is even worse maidrite!!! geez, I don't know if I've made a typo!!! Hopefully not! hahahahha - you're too funny maidrite.


 
Thank You Kitchenelf, I feel better now, Knowing How much I mean too You !


----------

